# Can you dye sub onto elastic



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I have a request from a friend to print some armbands.My question is? If I use White Elastic can I use Dye Sublimation?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

If it's all poly or mostly poly, yes. The "problem" is that when it's stretched you see the white in between where the dye didn't get to when the fabric was pressed unstretched. Looks like cracks, but it's not cracks, obviously.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually you will have no problem printing elastic. See picture below. You can sretch it out and it holds with virtually no distortion,

Best of luck


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Ok thanks guys...


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

......Oh one further question.What about Temp & pressing time?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

iainlondon said:


> ......Oh one further question.What about Temp & pressing time?


We do 385 for 50 second -


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> We do 385 for 50 second -


Ok great thanks for the info...


----------

